# Connecting to DoD using a laptop aircard



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am going to get DIRECTV very soon and want to be able to access the On Demand feature. The only internet access I have in my apartment is a wireless card for my laptop. Can I use my existing aircard internet connection on my laptop and just plug in an ethernet cord from my laptop to the DIRECTV HD-DVR so the receiver has access to DIRECTV On Demand?

J


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

bump.

anyone know?

J


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You may be able to turn on Internet Connection Sharing on your laptop. You'll want to make sure that your Internet connection is not charged based on usage and that there are no periodic limits as you may be without Internet for a while if you get carried away.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have Windows XP.....is that Internet Connection Sharing available with that version of Windows or just for Vista?

J


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Intenet Connection Sharing is available for Windows XP too.


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

If you are talking about aircard from like Verizon or Sprint, they make routers you can plug them in and have multiple devices run off of it.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Your download times will be exceptionally long via any of these. If running through Internet Connection Sharing, it will be more so. Things as simple as a firewall or virus scanner on the notebook will slow down throughput.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Most of the wireless carriers have clauses in their TOS saying that they are not to be used as a substitute for a DSL, T1, or normal hardwired connection. You stand a good chance of getting shut off if they see you downloading gigabytes of data.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

dervari said:


> Most of the wireless carriers have clauses in their TOS saying that they are not to be used as a substitute for a DSL, T1, or normal hardwired connection. You stand a good chance of getting shut off if they see you downloading gigabytes of data.


All of them have 5 GB caps a month.

Hardly enough to be downloading anything off DOD which is why I unhooked my HR20 off my network.


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

Marvin said:


> All of them have 5 GB caps a month.
> 
> Hardly enough to be downloading anything off DOD which is why I unhooked my HR20 off my network.


You may also want to put limitations on Hard Drive space when using Tversity. I use Verizon's Wireless's Broadband internet as my primary connectionl I checked my account online and discovered I used 8 gigs of data which obviously put me over the 5 gb cap. Come to find out, Tversity was downloading Podcasts from G4tv and National Geographic.

Luckily my bill for the month was the normal amount but I panicked for a couple of days.

I set the download cap within tversity to 600 megs.


----------



## vansmack (Aug 14, 2006)

I was grandfathered in with Sprint (unlimited data) and use a Cradlepoint CTR-350 router to hardwire the HR-20 to the EVDO Modem for media share and DoD.

I've had this set up for 4 months now and Sprint has not contacted me about any over use. Maybe I've been lucky, maybe not, but it's been an extremely reliable setup.

I used Internet Connection Sharing for a while but the results were poor.


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

vansmack said:


> I was grandfathered in with Sprint (unlimited data) and use a Cradlepoint CTR-350 router to hardwire the HR-20 to the EVDO Modem for media share and DoD.
> 
> I've had this set up for 4 months now and Sprint has not contacted me about any over use. Maybe I've been lucky, maybe not, but it's been an extremely reliable setup.
> 
> I used Internet Connection Sharing for a while but the results were poor.


Interesting device. I may need to look into this router for I'm using Internet Connection sharing myself.


----------



## vansmack (Aug 14, 2006)

groove93 said:


> Interesting device. I may need to look into this router for I'm using Internet Connection sharing myself.


There's a new model out too (CTR-500) so you may be able to find the 350 at a lower price. I purchased mine from Ebay for around $100. Couldn't be happier with both the wireless performance and the security - the portablility is just an added bonus. The single LAN/WAN port does require the additional purchase fo a switch if you want to hardwire more than one device, but you can always go wireless instead.


----------

